# What does your Dogs name mean?



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe this will catch on and we can see where it goes... How did you name your dog and what does it mean to you? Did your dog have a name when you got it? Did you keep that name or did you decide that your dog needed an "Upgrade" to match you? Please list your dogs name, how it got the name and what it means to you? 

My dogs full name is Independence, we call her Indi and she arrived at our home with this name already attached. Her name is very appropriate because she is a Service Dog in training and she will give me a huge amount of Independence in my daily affairs. At first I wanted to name my own dog, but when we were presented with this opportunity it was immediately a forgone conclusion that she would be part of our family. She decided immediately that I am her own very special human so we have bonded very deeply already. I would not even consider changing her name now. So how did your dog come by it's name and job in your home?

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

"Beschützer des Jägers v. Sportwaffen" = "Guardian of Hunter from Sportweapon Kennels" more or less. Every once in a while a German speaker will poke fun b/c my dog's name is "Jäger" and mine is "Hunter".
"Katya v. Hugelblick" = "Katherine from Hillview Kennels" more or less


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Every one of my animals that was named by me has been named with a Disney theme. It started when I was young and just continued

Jasmine - Since she was a poodle I decided I would give her a princess name, driving home I was rattling off names in my head trying to find one that fit. I loved Ariel but it wasn't quite right, when Jasmine came up I stopped and thought about it, when I thought of the nickname Jazzy and how she could be jazzed up with haircuts and accessories I picked it then and there. It fits her to a T! 

Her job - lap dog. She came from a BYB and is very nervous, smart as a whip and loves obedience and tricks but wouldn't be able to do a class setting so nothing special for her. She's perfectly content with a 10 minute play session and a few bones to chew along with arms to cuddle her. Her favourite thing is when I'm on the couch ready to watch a movie, sometimes I'll make popcorn and we'll sit and watch together and share the popcorn.

Delgado - a dog to have fun and do fun sports with. The only animal that I picked the name out before even meeting him. He was from an L litter, Stalworth is the kennel name; I couldn't find any Disney names that I liked that started with L so I looked elsewhere. Went through a whole ton of website and couldn't figure anything out, finally my coworker suggested Delgado. I didn't know the reference and it turned out to be the GSD character in Beverly Hills Chihuahua. I couldn't get it out of my head and I didn't even want to shorten it, it just clicked that Delgado was the right name. Loker came from a character in the TV show Lie to Me. Delgado’s nickname is Mr. Destructo  He's a big galoot and doesn't realize his size most of the time but I love him :wub: 

His job - After realizing that I wasn't going to be doing anything serious with Jazzy I looked around at different breeds, I had always been fascinated with GSD's and their appearance and reputation but didn't know any good examples of the breed. After finding the forum and doing lots of research I was convinced I would be able to find what I was looking for. My main goal is agility, the downfall is I won't be doing any classes or anything serious until his OFA's at 2 (still 6 months to go!) so we're just working on obedience and having fun right now. I'm also interested in trying Rally as it looks fun! He loves learning; I've never had such a fun dog that will do anything that I can think of. Fun tricks, done! Jump over this tree, done! He'll fetch for hours and will do anything I asked; he's my shadow and protector


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

In Greek it means time. In Japanese it means Dark.


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

Roemly= combination of my dad's name-Robert and my mom's name Emily. Both have passed recently and I think this was a neat way to keep them around  Hopefully will turn out to be a nice way to honor them as I am training him for SAR. 

I'm not usually good with names...my cats are, Little Cat, Mama Cat and Baby Cat


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag was named after the Frag Grenade. My ex whom is Frag's co-owner was interested in enlisting and very into military/war history so we thought up this and it stuck. 

I wanted to continue the trend when I adopted my Pit Bull from Animal Control, previously Samson, he was Chernobyl for a while and that got old fast... Never will I give a dog a three syllable name again without an easy short version. We ended up calling him Sir more than anything and that stuck.

Then little Ricky Doobie came along and I knew I wanted him to be named Recon, short for Reconnaissance. He was previously Teddy by the breeder. XD


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Diesel - Because he is the size and power of a Diesel truck


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Xan - from the name Alexander, meaning "protector of men"
Varik - means "defending ruler"


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Molly - we just liked the name, it is easy to understand and easy to pronounce and easy to remember. Her name has morphed into "Jolly", because she is.

Her job is being our best friend, filling our home with joy, our two cats' buddy, and our first line of protection.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey was born Faust von der Graf; was given the name Joseph by my husband's cousin; we kept the name when we adopted him.

I tend to call him Joey; husband calls him Joseph. He answers to both.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

*Lillian*
Gender: Girl; Origin: Latin; Meaning: lily
Her name was Lily when I adopted her. The rescue also had her sister, Rose, but she had already found a home. My ex started calling her Lillian and it stuck. Lillian suits her aristocratic stance and all the airs she puts on.

*Jack*
Gender: Boy; Origin: English; Meaning: form of John - God is gracious
He came home from the HS with his paperwork saying “No-chip, No-collar.” He was a plain Jane looking dog when I chose him for foster, except that he wasn’t a Jane  Jack was short and simple, and I liked the way it sounded with Lillian… playful, Jack and Lil', like Jack and Jill.


*Mattie*
Gender: Girl; Origin: German; Meaning: Might in battle
She’s a plushy. Poor old girl’s leg was literally matted to her body when the HS seized her and I first saw her. Her whole back end was covered in matted, dreadlocked fur. She had a chip, but no associated name on her seizure paperwork, so Mattie it was. I call her Miss Mattie Lynn when she’s rolling her eyes instead of following a pack recall. Old lady sometimes feels she deserves an individual invitation. She probably does


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry. I know this has nothing to do with this post. I dont know how to post posts...?? Please help!!! Private message me how please.


----------



## OyMyShepherdBoy (Jun 13, 2013)

Oy is named after the Billy-Bumbler in the dark Tower series by Stephen King.


----------



## Ravena (May 19, 2013)

Our girl is Nova, I wanted a science-themed name and more importantly, a one or two syllable name. Was playing around with star names and writing a list. Hubs liked Supernova, we went to pick her up and now she's our little star that explodes with energy (cheesey, feel free to groan). 

She's gonna be a pet, a running dog, but mostly I want to get into agility with her once puppy training classes are over. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

Liv Von Schneiden Fels...registered name kept it and call her Liv it's derived from the Norse name Hilf meaning ...Defence,Protection
the Scandinavian meaning is...Life ...so good all around.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

My dogs name is pretty simple or "boring" but I picked it for a special reason.
Her name was Sandi from the breeder and it just didn't fit her...I had her for almost 2 weeks before I chose a new name for her. I went thru what seemed like a million before I chose Sadie. 
My sister in law had recently lost her beloved pit bull to several rattlesnake bites. She had her dog for close to 10 years and thru thick and thin that dog was with her. When my brother and sister in law had their first child their pit took to her like her own and would watch over her so lovingly. This dogs name was Sadie.
I initially thought my new pup needed a tough, unique name since she was going to be large and solid black...and I wanted something to stick to this intimidating dog. Then I said, what about Sadie. It stuck. The only name out of hundreds that stuck. I wanted a good natured, loving, protective, partner in crime and that's what Sadie meant to me 
My sister in law approved and my Sadie is everything her Sadie was and I couldn't be happier 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Winston Churchill - aka Winnie

Winnie was a foster failure from a litter of puppies I raised. They all got names of famous statesmen - Herbert Hoover, Abe Lincoln, etc.

Nator vom Triton - aka Mauser

When the breeder posted his puppy picture here everyone started calling him the Puffster. I suggested something more manly - like Puffinator. Since he was in her N litter I used Nator as his registered name. My husband and I are both gun enthusiasts for he picked the name Mauser.

Chimane's Spice It Up Piquin - aka Kaynya

Chimane is the kennel name for the breeder where I got my first Chinese Crested. Piquin is my kennel name - it is a small but VERY spicy pepper. I find the breed to be small but very spicy!  Her call name is Piquina (pronounced Pi-KAY-nya) which means small in Spanish and we shortened it to Kaynya.

Piquins Some Like It Hot - aka Spike

Again - my Kennel name and I use the theme having to do with heat when coming up with a registered name for the dogs. My DH picked Spike as his call name.

The rest of my CC crew are as follows:

Piquins Too Hot To Handle - aka Fuego (Spanish for fire)
Piquins Super Hot - aka Clark (named by his former owner - he is a returned puppy)
Piquins Super Hot Too - aka CJ (Clark Junior - he looked just like his Dad as a baby)
Piquins Wasabi - aka Sabi
Piquins Schezwan Princess - aka Chyna


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

My dog's registered name is "Mei" which is part of the word beautiful in Chinese - 美. I study chinese and my chinese name also has Mei as one of it's characters, and my boyfriend is Chinese so I wanted something cultural.


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Prins Lootah Karuk= red bear we call him "Kar"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Current and past in no particular order lol:
Cheeko- boy
Dronimoe- famous person
Kiba- fang
Nashoba- wolf
Dakoda- ally/allies
Kaliska (cat, rip)- deer that chases coyotes
Motomo (co-owned with mom)- he who comes first, Chief, king


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

My 3 year old is named Thor. That was the name the spca gave him and it totally suited him

Our 7 month old we named boxer.
A homeless man was stopped by a cop. The cop saw the homeless man had a box of 4 puppies with their umbilical cords on them. The cop took the puppies to the dispatch office where several dispatchers bottle fed the pups until a local rescue could take the dogs. The rescue had a mama boxer with a fresh litter. She nursed our pup until he was 6 weeks.
We felt we needed to pay respect to jingles the boxer mom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

brebrehj said:


> My 3 year old is named Thor. That was the name the spca gave him and it totally suited him
> 
> Our 7 month old we named boxer.
> A homeless man was stopped by a cop. The cop saw the homeless man had a box of 4 puppies with their umbilical cords on them. The cop took the puppies to the dispatch office where several dispatchers bottle fed the pups until a local rescue could take the dogs. The rescue had a mama boxer with a fresh litter. She nursed our pup until he was 6 weeks.
> ...


I love that story. Good girl Jingles!


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

mego said:


> I love that story. Good girl Jingles!


Indeed! I just wish jingles would get adopted!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisMitchell (Jul 8, 2013)

My dogs names lago which means lake in Spanish,quite ironic because she hates water.


----------



## LoJack (Jan 6, 2011)

*Atticus* = Atticus Finch from "To Kill a Mockingbird" ... my reason for pursuing law

*Athena* = The Goddess of Law and Justice

For Athena, we wanted something that worked with Atticus and had to go greek for that. Athena sounded better than the other characters from To Kill a Mockingbird lol.

Atticus is a male name, but my Atticus is a female. I had the name picked out long before I had the dog picked out and decided to stick with it anyway. I get a lot of compliments on her name ... however, most mistake her for a boy now lol.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've had a few dogs and all their names mean/meant something..

Jake (gsd), named after BIG Jake (hubby liked john wayne!)

Kodi (gsd), a play on spelling

Sami (gsd rescue) got her at 12 wks, her name was "chelsea" she was NOT a chelsea, she was the spawn of the devil LOL,,Named her "Sami" after Bewitched Samantha,,again husband was a fan.

Dodge (gsd), black boy, love of my life, F litter, reg name Four x Four, husband had a 4WD black Dodge truck..

Jynx (aussie) I defected, named her that so I could blame it on her name if she 'jinxed' me

Jag (aussie rescue), 12 wks named Angus, I hated the name, called him Jag

Masi (gsd), the other love of my life She came after I lost Sami the dog who taught me everything, so to rather honor her I messed around with the letters came up with Masi..Mase for short,,(reg name D litter, danger danger/Mase is dangerous)..


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

Rogue got his name from World of Warcraft (I'm such a nerd!!) Summer got her name from Game of Thrones/A song of Ice and Fire series. One of the main characters has a dire wolf that is sable colouring named summer. So we stole it 

It's amusing actually because I had no idea until after naming Summer that my sister has two dogs called "Arya" and "Rickon" also named for the same series haaaa!!

I helped name my sisters dogs too. She has beagle x spaniel (Speagle) called "Watson" and then she got two dachshund crosses, so we name them Sherlock and Holmes. So she has Sherlock Holmes and Watson. Hehe  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Tar is his name. Tyson's Tar Heel. 

GO HEELS!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

My dogs name is Berlin, for obvious reasons, I suppose. He is a German Shepherd, and my family is from Germany, I always wanted to name a GSD Berlin.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Finnian is Irish for "White One". It's obvious, but we also wanted to do something against the norm.

Abeni: Zulu for "Little Warrior". Abi was put in a bag outside of a fire station and left to die. She pulled through and is our little warrior.

Cheyenne: Sioux for "People of a different speech." She was named Cheyenne as she was born in Cheyenne, WY.

Cats:

Gigi: She was named for Grey Goose Vodka.

Bailey: Bailey's Irish Cream.

Pudgebella Wackjob or Pudge: Pudge was this super fat baby kitten who does everything cats usually don't do.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Hannah- well it had to be an H name and that's what she cocked her to

Ike- short for Eisenhower- "I like Ike"

Lena- short for B'lena, cane with her. She was B litter, and I think Lena was someone in LOTR and the B was added. I think 

Phoster- comes from a kennel in Maine. All their dogs have names starting with P. it's a thing. We call them P dogs!! Originally it was Phliker. But that reminded me of Flikka. So I changed it. 

Nix- short for Nixon. Figured with my boy GSD I would stick to a presidential theme. Nix worked for him. 

Minerva Mcgonagal- kitty. I love Harry Potter so, yeah

Gabriel, aka Spawn if Satan. Kitty. He was the only survivor of a litter of kittens that had been thrown from a car, that i bottle raised. I figured the Arch Angel was looking out for him. Appearantly it was the devil. LOL. Love this cat!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Tehya = Precious


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

When I get my puppy I would like to call her Kya
Kyanite is my favourite mineral ( I am a geologist)
My favourite character from Avatar is Katara and her original name was meant to be Kya
My first dog was named Kayla and if you remove the A and L you get Kya

 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Rbeckett said:


> My dogs full name is Independence, we call her Indi and she arrived at our home with this name already attached. Her name is very appropriate because she is a Service Dog in training and she will give me a huge amount of Independence in my daily affairs.
> 
> ...Wheelchair Bob


Independence / Indi is a awesome name.

Elly May got her name because she is such a good looking Tennessean from _The Mountains._ 

BTW: do you know _Wheelchair Al_ from Philly ?

Where I come from, if you don't have a nickname...you don't have any friends.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark - strong/powerful in German

Zefra - doesn't mean anything that I am aware of.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta is actually after the soda because I love Shasta brand cream soda lol. Always thought it would be a cool name for a dog. Learned shortly after it's originally a mountain. 

Dax... Well.... Dax is a shepherd. If you connect the funny, lemme know lol. Think actors/comedians. I got a kick out of it.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, Rocket is partly because my major in college was Theoretical Physics, and my one of my favorite books growing up was Ray Bradbury's "R is for Rocket", and the Elrond's Rocket of Rivendell is because he was part of the E litter, and LOR is one of my favorite movies evah.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Apache- Indian warriors who used dogs to hunt, and an attack heliopter.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Banjo-He came with that name but I never called him that. What I called him won't get past the filters here. Feces for brains was one, Dumb-donkey annnnd feminine product-bag. I called him Banjo in public, as shouting D.B.! in public will get you arrested.

The next dog will be named either Fiddler or Whiskeyjack. Fiddler is in the running as he's a bad arsed character in Malazan, and it follows the theme of stringed musical instrument. Whiskeyjack is also a consideration as he is SUCH a bad-arse he beats down the gods and returns from the dead(essentially) in the book(s). If the new dog is anything like Banjo personality-wise it'll be Whiskeyjack, as my old Banjo is saying hi to me.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Dakota - means "Friend" or "Ally" in Lakota Souix
Alice - derived from Old French meaning "noble"

Ryuk - named after the character from Death Note that is a "shinigami"(God of death), not sure what it means, or if it has a meaning beyond the show/manga.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

*Malachi/Malakai*
From the Old Testament. Translates to 'My Angel' or 'My Messenger' in Hebrew. He answers to Malachi _and_ Kai, but I usually just call him Kai. 
It took me a little while to pick this name-but it fit perfectly after I realized how much he changed my life for the better. Kai seemed to fill a hole I didn't even realize was there (OK I realized, but I didn't think it was as big of a black hole as it turned out to be!). He's given me more happiness,joy, and companionship than I've had in quite some time. He's truly turned out to be my angel-and my messenger of hope... love that pupper!!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Raina = wise guardian. Her actual registered name is pretty obvious Snake vom Eselspfad - the first word does mean snake in German I found out and the rest is her mother's pedigree.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

My husband was Echo co. in Iraq, and I work with hydroacoustics


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Gunner - The shelter named him Adonis, but the BF & I didn't like it, so the BF wanted to name him Gunner. I normally call him Gunny Bear around friends/family.

Mr. Wilson ( My Parent's new puppy ) - The theme of the litter is ' Outlaws ' so his Registered name is Blackwoods Outlaw Josey Wales ( Clint Eastwood Movie ) and his call name is Mr. Wilson because the locals use to call Josey Wales Mr. Wilson.


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

Atlas - In Greek mythology, *Atlas* (/ˈætləs/; Ancient Greek: Ἄτλας) was the primordial Titan who held up the celestial sphere. He is also the titan of astronomy and navigation


----------



## MegRose (May 25, 2013)

Durzo- a character in The Night Angel Trilogy by Brent Weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Discoe was a party girl...always one of the rowdiest girls in her litter. We just added the "e" to be distinctive. I'm convinced now that all my future dogs have to have a dance-themed name.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

My pup was from the N litter, and he came from up north, so I named him Norden, which means north in German.
Is call name, Hans, is short for Johannes. Very, very common German name, the name I always wanted to give to my long awaited German Shepherd.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Discoetheque said:


> Discoe was a party girl...always one of the rowdiest girls in her litter. We just added the "e" to be distinctive. I'm convinced now that all my future dogs have to have a dance-themed name.


A male named Hokey-Pokey would be awesome. Teach him a little "left paw in, left paw out" move and kids would melt.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

brembo said:


> A male named Hokey-Pokey would be awesome. Teach him a little "left paw in, left paw out" move and kids would melt.


And call him HP for short...lol. 
I've already come up with a short list, though I don't anticipate getting another dog for a long time. I've so far come up with Contra (a partnered folk fance), Lindy (for the Lindy Hop), Calypso, Locke (for Pop and Lock), Balboa (a 1930s swing dance,also doubles as a Rocky Reference...whoo!), Wushi (Chinese Lion Dance), Wulong (Chinese Dragon Dance), Kagura (Japanese Shinto Dance), and Maple (but pronounced 'Maypole')


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Zefra - doesn't mean anything that I am aware of.


Wha???
I thought you named her after the Marvel character!
http://marvel.wikia.com/Zefra_(Earth-616))


Powers and Abilities

Zefra possesses extraordinary swiftness, super human levels of super speed, as well as general enhanced physical statistics, including enhanced strength and durability. Zefra is potentially immortal, designed as such by High Evolutionary. When trapped in a block of ice Zefra was able to vibrate her body to stay warm and alive.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

*CARLY*
I have no idea. I wanted to call her Claire, lol, but got vetoed. Her dad is Karl, so somehow she became Carly. 

*SAGE*
I wanted to name her Page, but got vetoed (are you seeing a trend here?). So instead she was named Sage. (I wanted something that didn't have the "y" sound on the end like Carly. So what do we call Sage? "Sagey", lol.)

*RUSSELL*
Okay, I put my foot down and said I am naming this dog. No vetoes. I named him Russell, after the NBA OKC Thunder basketball player Russell Westbrook. Everyone loves it. Somehow it's just hilarious to say "Russell".

*ZELDA*
My little old Italian Greyhound was named after the video game, The Legend of Zelda, by my (then) 9 year old son. Great name.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

I am awaiting birth of my gsd. Roughly 3 weeks left. His name is will be Miroslav Klose after the German soccer great. Klose's half brother Xabi Alonso is the name of my buddies gsd also a great soccer player but not German  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca came with her name. It means white, although she was a black/red GSD. I think she was just named that because she was in a "B" litter. I was going to change it at first but I didn't have any good name ideas that fit her so I ended up keeping the name (she was 4 years when I got her).

My last dog Ginger was named by my mom, she was just calling out all different names to my dog because I hadn't named her yet, and the dog seemed to like it when she was called Ginger, so it stuck. She was a red Golden Retriever, so it fit.
Funny, I just realized they were both colors.

My other dog I had with Ginger was Pooch. He was a stray but came with the name, as he had a rabies tag when I found him and I was able to locate the vet who gave the rabies shot. They'd only seen him once nearly a year before I found him, and had basically generic info- birthdate was obviously a guess, he did not respond to the name Pooch at all. I was hoping I could find his owners since I had gotten an address from the vet, so I just called him Pooch anyway. The address turned out to be defunct and even with a neighbor who was a cop's help I couldn't locate them. By the time I gave up he had learned to answer to "Pooch". I didn't like the name but was planning to foster and rehome him so I kept it anyway. He Ended up as a "foster failure" and stayed with me, but by then the name was settled in.

Several of my cats are named after Stephen King characters, which is the closest thing I have to a theme going.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

My GSD's name is Titan. When I got him, his name was Balto. Didn't seem fitting for a GSD. Especially not for him. He needed a strong name. The dog I had before him, his name was Apollo, the god of art and poetry I believe. A gentle soul. Which my previous dog was.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

My lab's name is Bruxinha. It means "little witch" in Portuguese. I got it out of an Orson Scott Card book (Xenocide). It fit her perfectly when she was a puppy. Now it just amuses people to hear what her name means.


----------



## FamilyMan32 (Jul 22, 2013)

We brought her home a couple days ago, her name is Nalie pronounced n-all-lee and she is 6yrs old. We're told it's a Swedish name for teddy bear but I couldn't find it's meaning anywhere. I know bear is Bjorn in Swedish so I'm not sure if its accurate. But regardless I love the name and my GSD


----------

